# SuperATV's 15th Anniversary - 15% off on the 15th Sales



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Hey Guys!
This year we're celebrating our 15th anniversary with a sale on the 15th of every month on one of our signature product lines.


Don't Foget! TODAY ONLY!!
All axles are 15% off!!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

This is it!!!! PORTALS!!! 15% off.......ONE DAY ONLY!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

TOMORROW!! 5/15 

All A-arms, Radius Arms, and Trailing Arms are on sale!!! 
All machines...
One day only!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Today only!!!

Get'em while they're hot! 15% off all A-arms!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Saturday the 15th!!! One day only!!

Power Steering!
Rack and Pinions!
Tie rod kits!!

All 15% off!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Its that time again! This months 15% on the 15th anniversary sale is WINDSHIELDS!!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

TODAY!!! ONE DAY ONLY!!!

All Lifts and Long Travel Kits are 15% off!!!

That includes all bracket lifts, full suspension big lifts, and all long travel kits for all machines.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Its the 15th! ONE DAY ONLY

Today's 15th anniversary on the 15th sale is 15% off
- Led Lights
- Mirrors
- Audio
- Apparel

Here's a link to all the sale goodies: November 15th SALES


----------

